# Plucked from the Finger Lakes



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

I fished out a length of this when I was swimming at Otisco Lake in upstate New York back when it was warm (seems like only yesterday...sigh). It looked like cambomba although it's a little more spindly. It didn't do much until I started on CO2 and now it's started growing, mostly vertically. I'm not sure if it's worth keeping because it just seems to get longer, but I was wondering if anyone knows what it might be. Needless to say just because I found it in a lake in New York doesn't mean it's native. It might have been a pond plant that got into the catchment. There's tons of it growing here in summer.

This shows it lying flat across the top of the water:









And this is a smaller bit growing up from the main one. It's the thin-looking plant in the middle.


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm ashamed to say I think it might be eurasian milfoil!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I believe you're right.


----------

